# Has anyone had a tracker appeal rejected because the bank claimed it was out of time?



## Brendan Burgess (14 Aug 2019)

I am trying to understand the banks' practices on this issue.

I understand that some banks will not object to the Ombudsman hearing a tracker case.

But others have claimed that those not impacted are out of time. 

I am not interested in discussing in this thread  whether this is right or wrong.  That is discussed in this thread. 





__





						If you have been deemed "not impacted" is it the end of the line for you?
					

Anyone who got a redress letter can appeal to the Independent Appeals Panel, the Ombudsman or the High Court.  But what if you did not get a redress letter? What if the bank told you that you had no case.  Apart from the individual cases, there are some cohorts:  For example, PTSB “Discounted...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




I just want to know if anyone has  actually been told that they are too late to complain? 

Brendan


----------



## demoivre (14 Aug 2019)

Anyone who has been told by the bank that it's too late to complain  should be aware that it's not up to the bank to say whether or not it's too late to complain but the FSPO. See post #25 in the thread Brendan refers to above.


----------



## zxcvbnm (14 Aug 2019)

I was just over the standard 12 months and got a letter back via the BDO asking me to explain why I was late. I wrote back to them outlining why, at which point they replied and said they would accept my reasons. So I'm guessing they are pretty strict on that 12 month thing unless you have a reason for being late.


----------



## demoivre (15 Aug 2019)

zxcvbnm said:


> I was just over the standard 12 months and got a letter back via the BDO asking me to explain why I was late. I wrote back to them outlining why, at which point they replied and said they would accept my reasons. So I'm guessing they are pretty strict on that 12 month thing unless you have a reason for being late.



So if BDO had said you were too late you couldn't go to the FSPO ?


----------

